# Born Of Hope: prequel to LOTR



## RangerStryder (Nov 7, 2008)

And there's another Tolkien film coming out much earlier than The Hobbit, story revolves on Aragorn's people....the Dunedain.

British made, low budget, internet release by next year.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-Lord-of-the-Rings-inspired-Born-of-Hope.html


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 7, 2008)

It's 60 minutes long? Quite short..
I don't think it'll go particularily far, although I am well prepared to eat my words in future if I am proven wrong.

Just seems a little bit commerically pointless, making a low budget, short film of a story that relatively few people are aware of (except cool people like us), then releasing it on the internet (?!) with the hope of 'sitting alongside' NLC's high-budget, cinema-released 'classics'. Especially when the main point of the story (and indeed the union of Gilraen and Arathorn, although that might be debatable) is the birth of Aragorn.

Don't get me wrong, I'm more than happy to see more of Tolkiens work on film, (as long as it's not too poorly done) but I just don't think there's any sort of market for it.


----------



## baragund (Nov 7, 2008)

I think that's why the producers have chosen to only release the film on the Internet, Gilthoniel. Or, more likely, the film couldn't get picked up by any distributor.

The film sounds promising. A lot of interesting stuff happened in the decades preceding Frodo's adventures and a good screenwriter could do a lot with the outline Tolkien provided in his writings. 

At sixty minutes, however, I wonder if these filmakers will have enough time to tell an effective story...


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 7, 2008)

Yuck. If you're going to tell one of that Tolkien guy's stories, why choose something so human-centric? Boring. Most stories that I've read are about humans. When is someone finally going to make a movie about the Wereworms of the Last Desert? oh well. Mayhaps the Orcs will be cool characters in this movie. The one that they have a picture of looks quite cool.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 7, 2008)

Whuuuuuuuuuuuut?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 7, 2008)

My main problem with this is of all the stories they could have picked, as much of a fan of Aragorn as I am, they have picked one with very little textual reference. We know virtually nothing of the character of Arathorn. We actually know very little of the life styles of the Northern Dunedian. That is one place I've always been interested in, how a hunted race managed to keep enough of a breeding population to maintain a pure line, without intermixing with "lesser folks." Apparently there were enough female Dunedain that none of Aragorn's grandfathers had to slip over to Bree and nab themselves a wife . . . though I always imagined that you could write a wonderful Romeo and Juliet story involving a simple inn keepers daughter in love with a mysterious young Ranger. I thought about writing it for a long time when I was in middle school and finally did write it but changed the locations in an attempt to own the story myself . . . and being 14 at the time, it is the sappiest thing you can possibly imagine . . . ok, sorry, bad Elgee tangent. 

Anyway, I have heard a Ranger city mentioned but we don't know how big it was, if it was a hidden city or simply too small to be of note to other races. I've never seen it on any maps, at least. 

My point is, they are going to have to make a lot of this up, which leads to a lot of messing with Tolkien's vision. While there is a lot of revisionism in the existing movies, it is basically the same plot and locations, and most of the characters are the same. Not really possible here. Only a handful of the players are even named.


----------



## RangerStryder (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's the link to the site:
http://www.bornofhope.com/Story.html

And watch the 2008 teaser trailer and look for baby Aragorn


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2008)

Umm...okay...

The connection this movie has with Tolkien is so tenuous it's almost irrelevent to the plot. Why not just change some names and make your own 60-minute short film (because that's essentially what this is, an amateur project). Oh, I know why, because this way you can cash in on the Hobbit hype for funding. Yerg. Anatar was a feature-length film based on its own fantasy mileu in a similar style (low budget amateur production), but I don't think it was ever released (look it up on Youtube, it's quite visually interesting).

Other projects this reminds me of: The amateur Beowulf Production made from donations where Beowulf is...from Africa. Odd but true.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 7, 2008)

e.Blackstar said:


> Whuuuuuuuuuuuut?



My thoughts exactly  That orc in the picture wasn't half bad though.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh jeez, pul-leez!!! 

Count me out.

Appendix A / V. will suffice.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I muchly enjoy the idea of people making movies about things that the Tolkien person didn't write much about. Merely turning a story that somebody else made up into your version of the thing is less admirable than coming up with your own story. I'm just not a large fan of the subject matter that was chosen over the many more interesting things that weren't fleshed out by that Tolkien dude. If somebody made a movie about Aldarion and Erendis, would you snub it? Well, mayhaps if it wasn't a very good movie. I would think that it would be more fun, though, since I'd get to see some originality. Mayhaps the people making this movie are doing it to cash in on the well-known Tolkien name, but is it impossible for them to be doing it because they enjoyed the subject?  No? Am I too naive?


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _If somebody made a movie about Aldarion and Erendis, would you snub it?_


 
 
Indeed! That is my favorite read. No I would not snub it. Why? If some filmmaker was actually planning to make a film about Aldarion and Erendis, I would know that they were the real deal, and not some cheese factory sap fest. But that is not the case here .


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 8, 2008)

Ugh. I know that I'd snub it. Snooty Numenoreans, lording some unspecified something while above the way cooler Woses! But then, they're all just humans. Nothing to get excited about. Anyways, hm? I was unaware that the makers of this movie have been confirmed as former cheese factory employees known to take part in sap fests (Do their actors know to stay away from dark alleys?). Any movie can be made plenty sappy with pretty much any subject. The Aldarion and Erendis story already saps me out.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _The Aldarion and Erendis story already saps me out._


 
Well, the Aldarion and Erendis story isn’t exactly “When Harry Met Sally”: it’s depressing beyond belief (something I thought someone like you could relate to….. , just messing with you). However, brilliant writing to me I must say.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 8, 2008)

Brilliant writing won't jump onto the screen, so I'll stick with the idea that I wouldn't be a large fan, just because of the story. I'm going with the definition of sappy for this being a nauseatingly old sort of story. The fact that it's about Numenoreans doesn't really make me wish for a movie version of the thing. But then, I have even less of a wish for this Arathorn story to be told. 

I'm related to depressing stories? *looks at his family members* Ah. I see your point. All the more reason for me to avoid such tales.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _I'm related to depressing stories? *looks at his family members* Ah. I see your point. All the more reason for me to avoid such tales_


 

What about our mutual petite little Dragon friend…hmmm?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 8, 2008)

Mutual petite as well as little dragon (I can't help de-capitalizing it) friend? The chrysophalax person, I suppose. Gets depressed too easily. I've grown an immunity to the condition, due to her encounters with it.  I only cry when I see Littlefoot's mother die. 

Anyways, ah, mayhaps you are merely not a large fan of the brand of sap that this story seems likely to employ? A closed mind already? *sniff*


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _Anyways, ah, mayhaps you are merely not a large fan of the brand of sap that this story seems likely to employ? A closed mind already? *sniff*_


 
I thought I made this point before. I must admit...I'm absolutely 100% against the sap ****. Are you freakin' kidding me? Hmm....It would appear that my previous statements have been censored ...but I'm sure my trifle point has been made.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 8, 2008)

> I only cry when I see Littlefoot's mother die.



Don't we all?


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 8, 2008)

I had no idea you were a Land Before Time guy, Yay. Man, I love those movies! How many are there now? Ten? Twelve? I know they're in the double digits...



> I must admit...I'm absolutely 100% against the sap ****.



Humm, as a Tolkien fan I'm not sure how you can say that. Sap is plastered all over Tolkien's work. You should expand your horizons my friend.  I have many "sappy" movies I could highly recommend.


----------



## baragund (Nov 10, 2008)

Elgee hit the nail on the head way back at her post of Nov. 7 where she said "We actually know very little of the life styles of the Northern Dunedian. That is one place I've always been interested in, how a hunted race managed to keep enough of a breeding population to maintain a pure line, without intermixing with "lesser folks." 

In the right hands, it could be a well-done story that nicely fills in one of those barely glimpsed "vistas" that Tolkien described when commenting on his Appendices. It would complement rather than override the general outline that the Professor created.

In the wrong hands, it could be all of the bad things that Illuin and Yay have been talking about and more. 

I say let's give the filmakers a fair chance and see what they come up with. We may be pleasantly surprised or we may regret wasting 60 minutes of our lives on a load of drivel.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it could be great

As Yay questioned on the first page, isn't it possible these people are doing it for the love of the movies? They are releasing it on the internet, not the best money-making medium  Maybe they couldn't get published on a hard medium or maybe they don't care. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt that they are Tolkien-a-holics till I see more


----------



## Illuin (Nov 11, 2008)

> _by Firawyn_
> _Sap is plastered all over Tolkien's work_


 

Um…Huh? Fir, you're not making much sense here. As a fan of the most disturbing horror movie writers and directors (Clive Barker, Tobe Hooper, John Carpenter etc.), J.R.R. Tolkien is far darker, and far more disturbing than any of them, and absolutely the furthest thing from “sappy”. Don’t understand where your coming from here Fir. Doesn't sound like the Fir I know. Sap plastered all over Tolkien's work? I think not. Just not seeing it!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2008)

Sap, being defined as both "sad" and "happy"...just to clear up that were are on the same page as far as definition. 

It was "sappy" that Frodo destroyed the Ring, but lost so much of himself doing so. 

It was "sappy" when Boromir tried to take the Ring, though he gave Frodo the motive he needed to leave, and showed Boromir himself that he was not above the influence of the Ring.

It was "sappy" that the Hobbits returned to the Shire to find it under the control of Saruman, but it gave them a chance to show what they'd gained in their time with the Fellowship.


There are moments and instances all over! Not the Fir you know...humm, perhaps you should get to know me better, my friend. I am a lady of many faces.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2008)

To me sappy means emotionally intense in a way that is either A. so sweet your fingers stick to the pages or B. more poetic/dramatic than what people experience in normal life.

Definitely not sappy by the first definition but there are a few moments where B. takes over, such as when they are singing the farewell to Boromir, a couple of Frodo/Sam friendship moments, and the general "love at first sight because the girl is posed so beautifully." Some of the speeches are also "Come on, people don't talk that way. . ." but more accurately it is "People don't talk that way anymore." As a lover of _Ivanhoe_ and other period pieces, I think that we've come to expect a curt, very basic style in our dialogue. We expect our women to be sharped tongued and sassy. We expect sarcasm rather than sincerity. We expect shallowness from good and believe that people can only show character depth in their flaws. In Tolkien's universe sincerity and goodness are lauded. 

By modern standards a little bit sappy, but not really by classic standards.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 11, 2008)

Well said, Elgee


----------



## Illuin (Nov 11, 2008)

> By HLGStrider
> _By modern standards a little bit sappy, but not really by classic standards._


 
I can live with that . Very good insight.


----------



## baragund (Nov 13, 2008)

Ditto. 

Meanwhile, back to the film at hand. I took a look in their web site and noticed that nobody involved with the film is being paid and this thing will be web cast for free.

Clearly, we can rule out the "making a quick buck" idea as their motivation. Seems to me the filmakers are doing this as a labor of love.

That said, I remain optimistic this will be an enjoyable piece of storytelling. It won't blow our doors off like the Peter Jackson movies but it can be something us Tolkienologists can appreciate.


----------



## RangerStryder (Nov 13, 2008)

If you like the upcoming prequel to LOTR: Born of Hope.....then I know you guys would love this 2nd prequel to LOTR, The Hunt for Gollum.
http://thehuntforgollum.com/

Its all based on Tolkien's work by Tolkien's fans for all Tolkien's fans. Just be gracious....youre not being forced to watch all these.


----------



## Mike (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the question here is, why do works like this and not:



> From the Creator of the Lord of the Rings...
> A tale of dragons, lost treasure, and magic...
> 
> FARMER GILES OF HAM
> ...


 
Now THAT would be a fan project I'd get behind!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike said:


> I think the question here is, why do works like this and not:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT would be a fan project I'd get behind!



Let me fetch my blunderbuss!! 

I'd love a movie with that Giant and the conversation between the giant and the dragon and all, the whole story really I love. It's got the wonderful haunt of Tolkien but with different taste buds than LOTR

I wonder how much talking Garm would have in the movie


----------



## Illuin (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, I’ve always said (not to you folks here at TTF) that FARMER GILES OF HAM should be a high budget full blown feature film given the same equal TLC as the Trilogy, or the upcoming Hobbit film. It would be incredible! That’s always been one of my favorites. Hopefully after the Hobbit’s immeasurable success (and yes, we all know it’s going to be a gem), more of Tolkien’s works will be considered for the big screen; The Silmarillion and Farmer Giles being the obvious choices for guaranteed success. Come on! _ "We have the technology; we can rebuild him; we can make him better; stronger; faster!!! "_


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 16, 2008)

RangerStryder said:


> And there's another Tolkien film coming out much earlier than The Hobbit, story revolves on Aragorn's people....the Dunedain.
> 
> British made, low budget, internet release by next year.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-Lord-of-the-Rings-inspired-Born-of-Hope.html



Huh! Well, according to the photo, they're already behind in makeup and prosthetics! Competing with Weta is harder than it seems! And how good will everything be? Good actors, believable plot, good directing, good cameras, good music? If you have those, it could even be done on the cheap. And how close will they come to recreating the Tolkien ambiance? They have a _tough_ audience to please.

Barley


----------



## RangerStryder (Nov 16, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Huh! Well, according to the photo, they're already behind in makeup and prosthetics! Competing with Weta is harder than it seems! And how good will everything be? Good actors, believable plot, good directing, good cameras, good music? If you have those, it could even be done on the cheap. And how close will they come to recreating the Tolkien ambiance? They have a _tough_ audience to please.
> 
> Barley


 
I'm sure of that.

In this economy and youre trying to make a film with several actors in tow that accept the work for free because they love the story and doing it for the love of being in Tolkien's fantasy world - that screw up their schedules and life. A working script that nobody in here got a look but easy for us to judge, comparing a small start-up movie company to major ones and the expectation that they can re-create what PJ and New Line done to LOTR and questioning their intelligence why they showing it online instead.
Yup...tough audience indeed, as if we are being force to watch them huh.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if these are being done by the same people. It doesn't sound like it. Either way, they are of the same genre: Fans making free movies just for this internet place. This one looks way more fun than the other one. ---> http://www.hunt4gollum.com/


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, now that's what I call devotion!


----------



## RangerStryder (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's the 1st trailer:

http://www.hunt4gollum.com/

Give us your opinion.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks pretty good, actually. I'd be willing to waste half an hour watching this, though I hope they do come out with a DVD in the future. I'm still baffled by the choice of plot.


----------

